# Best Lake Tahoe Resorts in Summer



## Betty (Feb 5, 2006)

Can anyone rate the top four or five Lake Tahoe resorts for a summer vacation?  It doesn't matter if they are II or RCI.  Also, does SFX or Trading Places have any inventory for this area?  We have been thinking of trying a different exchange company.  Any recommendations appreciated.

Betty


----------



## derb (Feb 6, 2006)

South Shore
1- Marriott
2-Embassy
3-Ridge(Ridge proper, not ridge view, ridge point etc)

North shore - Hyatt


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 6, 2006)

We prefer the Ridge but only because of it's location up towards the crest of the mountains. I'm sure the Marriott has superior rooms and Embassy has a great location on the lake but, we prefer to be up in the mountains not down in the traffic.


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 6, 2006)

We stayed at the Embassy and it was wonderful.  Right on the lake with water sports and restaurants right there.  Very close to casinos, shopping & gondala.

Don't know about any others.

We traded through II and it took awhile.  Pretty tough getting a summer trade.  Good luck.

Anne


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2006)

The Hyatt High Sierra Lodge (North Shore) has a beautiful private beach and gorgeous 2 bdm. units.  As it is on the hotel/casino property, it also has gambling, entertainment, and a variety of dining/lounge options on-site.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 7, 2006)

Really loved Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge - everything about it was perfect, and for mid-summer, it would be even more so - right on the lake, dock and small beach, kayaks and paddleboats available at no charge. It probably has a very different feel from the ones mentioned above. Also, we preferred the North Shore where it's located.


----------



## glenn1000 (Feb 7, 2006)

Directly next door to Red Wolf, also on the north shore and right on the lake, is Edgelake Beach Club. It has a dock and a great pool right next to the lake. We definitely prefer the north shore too.


----------



## madherb (Feb 8, 2006)

The beauty of Lake Tahoe in summer is not the resorts.  You will want to get out and explore the area so where you stay on a first visit is less important, although a view can be nice.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 9, 2006)

I loved Red Wolf Lodge. It was rustic with wood furniture. It was perfect for me!! I have some photos of it on snapfish if you would like to see them ( along with some great shots of Tahoe and the surrounding area) shaggy


----------

